# HashMap mit mehreren gleichen keys



## PollerJava (13. Feb 2008)

HAllo,

Hätte eine Frage zu einer Hashmap und zwar gibt es eine Collection, in der die Daten auch so wie in einer Hashmap angeordnet sind aber wo mehrere gleiche keys erlaubt sind?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten,

Natürlich können nicht mehrere gleiche keys vorhanden sein aber ich bräuchte eben einen Container, wo mehrere gleiche Key-Wert paare erlaubt sind.

lg


----------



## HeRaider (13. Feb 2008)

Hm das einfachste was mir hierzu einfallen würde wäre nen eigenes Objekt. Damit könnte man das problemlos lösen. Ne Collection fällt mir da aber momentan nicht ein.


----------



## Guest (13. Feb 2008)

Mehrere Keys würden ja auch der gesamten Logik von der Speicherung von Schlüssel + Wert wiedersprechen, da man ja nicht wüsste welchen Wert man zu einem Key zurück geben soll, wenn der Key mehrfach vorhanden ist.

Meine Empfehlung wäre auch ein eigenes kleines Objekt. Das muss ja nicht viel können, sondern einfach nur zwei Listen mit Keys und Values verwalten.


----------



## tfa (13. Feb 2008)

Pack doch zu jedem Key eine Collection in die Map, in die Du die Werte schreibst, also Map<Key,Collection<Value>>


----------



## PollerJava (13. Feb 2008)

Vielen Dank!!

lg


----------

